# Casting Call For Bass Players...



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

...the david henman band is looking for a mature, career-minded bassist.

email: [email protected] 

web site: www.davidhenmanband.com 

david 
newmarket


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Beatles said:


> ...the david henman band is looking for a mature, career-minded bassist.
> 
> email: [email protected]
> 
> ...



Boy, the jokes for this thread are practically going to write themselves....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmm. OK, hows this:

Stick to your guns David, you'll find that new bassist!

:banana::banana::banana:

Disclaimer - I actually respect and agree with many of the opinions stated here by DH in the past, but not his decision to leave this forum. Anyway, since he's hot here to see it... ZING!!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't you just hate looking for player? Especially bass players. :wave:

CT.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

If only I lived in TO


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Michelle said:


> If only I lived in TO


Then you'd be driving an hour to Newmarket to rehearse. :wink:


----------

